# Application Fee & ACS assessment



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering, how much is the application fee for skilled migration? I heard it's somewhere around 6k AUD, is that true?

Also, I would like to know a thing or two about the ACS assessment. I work as an IT Engineer running our client's operations. I assume that classifies me as Computer Professional - nec. That ACS assessment is necessary, is it like some IT certification examination? What is it all about?

Anyway i appreciate any information shared. 

Colin


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Colin

The fee is about 2500A$ (dont remember the exact figure)

As for assessment, you give all your past experience proofs, your edicational proofs and they assess your skill and according to your proofs they give you a skill code (ASCO Code).

based on this u apply for the skilled migration

have you gone through the sticky threads, there is heaps of info in there. 

cheers
anj


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> The fee is about 2500A$ (dont remember the exact figure)
> 
> ...



Hi Anj,

Ah that's a relief. Though it was like some 6k AUD. 

Anyway I went through some of the threads. I suppose I probably missed out of some of the info there. I would like to thank you for the information you've provided. Really appreciate it.

I'll get back to lurking around in the Australia Expat forum 

Thanks again

Colin


----------

